# Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???



## Booogeyman (9. Februar 2009)

*Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

Hallo zusammen,
  kann mir jemand nen 92mm Lüfter als Ersatz für meinen Xigmatek Boxed-Kühler empfehlen?
  Momentan kühlt der Xigmatek meinen X4 940BE und ist dabei bei voller Umdrehung alles andere als leise. 
  Der neue sollte auf jeden Fall eine richtig gute Kühlleistung haben und dazu noch einigermaßen leise sein… momentan klingt alles mehr nach Flugzeugturbine.

*Spezifikationen *des Xigmatek
Lüfterabmessungen (H)x(L)x(B)mm: 92x92x25
Geschwindigkeit: 1200-2800 R.P.M.
Lüftermenge: 40-55 CFM
Geräuschverhalten: 23-35 dBA

Gruss, Booogeyman[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Modstar (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

Da ich auf 120mm und 140mm setzte habe ich nur mit dem Noiseblocker NOISEBLOCKER XE1 erfahrungen gemacht. 
Der ist sehr leise aber leider kaum für die Cpu zu empfehlen. 
Wie wäre es einen 120 mm lüfter mit nem Adapter auf 92mm auf den kühler zu befestigen ?
Wenn du genügent Platzt hast dann kannst du nen guten und leisen 120mm lüfter installieren!


----------



## Booogeyman (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

Also auf die Idee bin ich noch gar net gekommen! 

  Kannst mir einen 120er empfehlen, der sehr gut kühlt und dabei auch noch im hohen Drehzahlbereich recht leise bleibt?

  Wie heisst der Lüfter auf dem Noctua NH-U12P? Der scheint net so schlecht zu sein, wobei es bestimmt auch noch genügend billigere gibt!?


----------



## Nickles (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

Yate loon d12 sl 1350 (led?)

edit:
kacke den gibts gar net in 92 mm ^^


----------



## Der Dudelsack (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

Der Lüfter beim Noctua heisst NF-P12


----------



## Uziflator (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

Noiseblocker XE1 oder XE 2.


----------



## Nickles (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*



> Wenn du genügent Platzt hast dann kannst du nen guten und leisen 120mm lüfter installieren!


genau,dann nimm den yate loon!


----------



## Booogeyman (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Noiseblocker XE1 oder XE 2.


Haben die genug Luftdurchsatz um den 940BE zu kühlen? Wie laut sind die? Hab nen XL1 als Gehäuselüfter...der ist i.O.


----------



## Uziflator (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Haben die genug Luftdurchsatz um den 940BE zu kühlen? Wie laut sind die? Hab nen XL1 als Gehäuselüfter...der ist i.O.



So entscheindt ist der Luftdurchsatz garnicht,mein Noiseblocker läuft auf 5v und jühlt meinen 940BE@3,6Ghz auf 40c(last)


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1500


----------



## Nickles (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

92 zu 120mm adapter und Caseking.de » Lüfter » Yate Loon » Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED UV 1350 Lüfter - 120mm
rein!


...


----------



## Booogeyman (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*



Uziflator schrieb:


> So entscheindt ist der Luftdurchsatz garnicht,mein Noiseblocker läuft auf 5v und jühlt meinen 940BE@3,6Ghz auf 40c(last)



40°C sind sehr gut! Welchen Noiseblocker in welcher Größe hast denn und wie laut ist der? 

Jetzt mal ne saudumme Frage...wenn ich nen neuen Lüfter montiere...muss der die Luft ansaugen vom Kühler oder draufblasen? Also logisch wäre doch eher draufblasen oder net? Belehrt mich mal.

Gruss


----------



## Demcy (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

Draufblasen


----------



## Uziflator (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

Draufblasen, hatte einen Xl.1 drauf,ist einen Modding experiment zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Guter leiser Lüfter 92mm ???*

Naja was hälst du von den Xencore?
Die sind sehr leise!
MFG


----------

